# Maui MOC renovation/construction late 2016



## krj9999 (Aug 27, 2015)

Was perusing the MVC website and noticed the following for MOC:


The Maui Ocean Club Molokai, Maui and Lanai towers will be renovating our suites from August 14, 2016 through December 10, 2016. Please understand that there will be substantial construction work in specific areas as we renovate villas floor by floor from 9:00 a.m.  5:00 p.m. In addition the main super pool located in front of the Molokai, Maui and Lanai wings will be closed for renovation from August 14, 2016 through October 15th, 2016. We do have two alternate pools in front of our Napili and Lahaina Towers that will be open.


----------



## luvmytimeshare (Aug 27, 2015)

Bummer.  Changes our plans.


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 28, 2015)

krj9999 said:


> Was perusing the MVC website and noticed the following for MOC:
> 
> 
> The Maui Ocean Club Molokai, Maui and Lanai towers will be renovating our suites from August 14, 2016 through December 10, 2016. Please understand that there will be substantial construction work in specific areas as we renovate villas floor by floor from 9:00 a.m. – 5:00 p.m. In addition the main super pool located in front of the Molokai, Maui and Lanai wings will be closed for renovation from August 14, 2016 through October 15th, 2016. We do have two alternate pools in front of our Napili and Lahaina Towers that will be open.



I was okay with everything until I read the part about the main pool being closed. We'll be there next September, and I was really looking forward to my daughter (who will be 3 at the time) enjoying that pool every day.


----------



## krj9999 (Aug 29, 2015)

So do people think that will mean greater availability (due to pool closure and renovation noise etc reducing interest) or lesser availability (due to a number of rooms out of service)?

I'm looking at early Sept. 2016 for 5th anniversary trip; have an ongoing II request in for the Westin Maui resort with a Starwood week but based on the Starwood forum it seems like there's a good possibility I won't get a match.  I think I'm going to expand my request to include Westin Princeville; and set up a new request with a Marriott unit for MOC, Waiohai and Kauai Lagoons.  We were hoping to visit Maui this trip but may have to settle for Kauai.  Though I can always purchase Eplus after the first match I get and hold out hope for something better.

Already have a Oahu week booked that we'll use the week after.


----------



## ts-Junkie (Aug 29, 2015)

krj9999,

Thank you very much for posting this information.  Very helpful.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 29, 2015)

Just stayed there in the Molokai Tower.  We thought the room was in great shape. Wondering what kind of renovations they are doing.


----------



## toddc2 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for this post, I am booked in early August and looking to add another week, I guess I'll book the week prior to make sure I miss the renovation.

It seems like just yesterday that we had a suite and pool renovation in the old towers...very nice of Marriott to stay on top of the property!


----------



## tmcasey (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you for posting this.  My reservation next year starts on Aug. 14.  And while I'm in the Lahaina Suites, the two smaller pools just don't seem large enough for all guests at the resort.

I will rethink my plans for 2016.

Tami


----------



## GregT (Sep 7, 2015)

I do think availability will be good for II exchangers, and I don't think adults will be as bothered by the closure of the main pool.  It is a bummer for families, but I actually think this is a good opportunity to trade into MOC.

I think krj9999 is well suited to expand the Westin search to include WPORV, but think you should be successful trading in a Marriott into MOC, if you decide to stay with it.

Good luck with your decisions!

Best,

Greg


----------



## NJDave (Sep 7, 2015)

tmcasey said:


> Thank you for posting this.  My reservation next year starts on Aug. 14.  And while I'm in the Lahaina Suites, the two smaller pools just don't seem large enough for all guests at the resort.
> 
> I will rethink my plans for 2016.
> 
> Tami



We are planning a trip for next September for two of us.  The pool closure will change our plans.  We also own a Starwood and will stay at the Westin since the pool is important to us.


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you for posting this...I was going to make reservations for mid-Sept.  We will have two little grandsons with us so the main pool is VERY important to us!  Will reserve late October instead.


----------



## NTP66 (Sep 9, 2015)

I booked my week at MOC for 9/10 (our wedding anniversary week), so for those of you looking around the same time, feel free to book elsewhere to free up room for my family and I in the Napili and Lahaina pools. 

On a more serious note, when I called MOC this morning to ask for more details on the work, the manager did tell me that these aren't just "room refreshes" like they did a number of years ago, but near complete overhauls. We likely won't be in our rooms very much anyway, so we'll just have to suck it up.


----------



## Chrispee (Sep 22, 2015)

*Maui Ocean Club pool closure this summer*

Nothing to see here, move along folks.  I posted a hasty question about the MOC pool closure in 2016 and then found it by searching.  August 14th start date for construction ruins my end of summer plans!


----------



## krj9999 (Dec 6, 2015)

I got a match this morning for a MOC studio with 9/4/16 check-in.  So one-day overlap with our 9/10/16 check-in at Hilton Hawaiian Village.

Less than ideal for several reasons, but will likely hold it and buy EPlus.

May take WPORV off the Starwood search, since we have a Maui option at this point.



GregT said:


> I do think availability will be good for II exchangers, and I don't think adults will be as bothered by the closure of the main pool.  It is a bummer for families, but I actually think this is a good opportunity to trade into MOC.
> 
> I think krj9999 is well suited to expand the Westin search to include WPORV, but think you should be successful trading in a Marriott into MOC, if you decide to stay with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## GregT (Dec 6, 2015)

krj9999 said:


> I got a match this morning for a MOC studio with 9/4/16 check-in.  So one-day overlap with our 9/10/16 check-in at Hilton Hawaiian Village.
> 
> Less than ideal for several reasons, but will likely hold it and buy EPlus.



Were you looking for a 1BR, or is a Studio sufficient?   The Studios in the original tower are decent size, but I'm sorry you're losing the overlapping day.   I think you will enjoy the time and the adult pools are very good.  Enjoy your time, you are visiting two of my favorite properties on the same trip!

Best,

Greg


----------



## krj9999 (Dec 6, 2015)

I was using a studio for the trade, so only expected studio.  Combination of main pool closure, potential construction/renovation noise, overlapping day, and shared laundry.  But if I can trade up or change check-in day during flexchange, I will likely do so.

We will have in-room laundry and kitchen at Grand Waikikian (1 BR there).

I do like MMO location better than the Westin though.



GregT said:


> Were you looking for a 1BR, or is a Studio sufficient?   The Studios in the original tower are decent size, but I'm sorry you're losing the overlapping day.   I think you will enjoy the time and the adult pools are very good.  Enjoy your time, you are visiting two of my favorite properties on the same trip!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 8, 2015)

RE  renovation of the suites

PLEASE PLEASE  replace the frigs in the suites with a frig that is useful.

The current "dorm frigs" are so small they are just a waste of space.  Please put a frig in that is a useful size!!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 8, 2015)

Fridge?

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## gblotter (Dec 8, 2015)

Has anyone come across photos or information about what the newly-renovated units will look like? Usually Marriott releases some conceptual drawings with fabrics, finishes, etc. Sometimes there is even a prototype unit at the resort which owners can tour to see the coming changes.

Pardon if this has already been provided in another thread.


----------



## NTP66 (Dec 8, 2015)

If nobody has posted pictures of the renovations by then, I'll see if I can grab some next September when I'm there.


----------



## mauialoha (Dec 8, 2015)

*Owners Newsletter*

We are owners at the MOC. Did anyone get an owners "annual" newsletter for MOC this year? We did not get one...usually a page or so long giving info on happenings around the resort, updates. I did see the renovation info on the owners website but no link to the annual letter. TIA for any help where to find it if one was sent out.


----------



## youknowthenight (Dec 17, 2015)

A bit of topic, but for anyone who has been in a 3 bedroom Napili, does the studio lockoff include laundry facilities or a fridge? Many thanks!


----------



## NTP66 (Dec 17, 2015)

youknowthenight said:


> A bit of topic, but for anyone who has been in a 3 bedroom Napili, does the studio lockoff include laundry facilities or a fridge? Many thanks!



No to both. It has a mini-fridge like the older units, and you have to use the washer/dryer in the common area within Napili.

Edit: To clarify further, there is a laundry room on every other floor in Napili Tower.


----------



## youknowthenight (Dec 17, 2015)

NTP66 said:


> No to both. It has a mini-fridge like the older units, and you have to use the washer/dryer in the common area within Napili.
> 
> Edit: To clarify further, there is a laundry room on every other floor in Napili Tower.



Thanks so much - coin operated laundry room I assume? And do you know if the couch pulls out to a bed? Thanks again!


----------



## NTP66 (Dec 17, 2015)

youknowthenight said:


> Thanks so much - coin operated laundry room I assume? And do you know if the couch pulls out to a bed? Thanks again!



The machines are totally free, and Marriott will even provide you with some detergent. The front desk has given us more for free in a pinch, in case you need it. And yes, the couch is also a sleeper sofa.


----------



## Faith (Jan 10, 2016)

*Super Pool Closure*

What are people's experiences with the timing as advertised versus the reality with MOC, or any other Marriott resorts? 

We are planning a visit in early December (3rd - 10th), and would not want to stay at MOC if the super pool is still closed.  I realize it is supposed to re-open in mid-October, but my experience with construction is that things don't always go according to plan.

Thanks.


----------



## Yolie912 (Mar 8, 2016)

Does anyone have a picture of the renovated rooms? what are they doing to them?
Thanks


----------



## Karenann (Mar 8, 2016)

*No free laundry in Kauai*

I remember the free laundry facilities at Marriott Maui.  I used then last July, but when I was at KBC last month the machines were coin operated.  Of course, having been to Maui, i did not expect this and went down with all my laundry and no money.  This was the first time I came across coin operated facilities in a Marriott. Not a big deal, but when you are doing laundry on vacation, it is nice not fun to worry about having $2 worth of quarters on hand.


----------



## Steve A (Mar 8, 2016)

I need some clarification. Are the renovations being done in the older part of the complex; the part that used to be the hotel? Which part of MOC is  MM0 & which part is an MM1 in II.


----------



## NTP66 (Mar 9, 2016)

Steve A said:


> I need some clarification. Are the renovations being done in the older part of the complex; the part that used to be the hotel? Which part of MOC is  MM0 & which part is an MM1 in II.



According to Marriott, the room renovations only apply to the old towers (MM0). Keep in mind that they are also renovating the large super pool in the middle of the resort.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 9, 2016)

Steve A said:


> I need some clarification. Are the renovations being done in the older part of the complex; the part that used to be the hotel? Which part of MOC is MM0 & which part is an MM1 in II.


 
As stated above:  MMO is the older Maui Ocean Club Suites and MM1 is the newer Lahaina & Napili Villas.  But, when searching in II, MMO will usually pull up both MMO and MM1 units and vice versa; at least in instant exchange search.  Always good to pay attention to the specific unit/confirmation to insure it says what you expect.  There are a few threads here on TUG that mention that....

cheers


----------



## Steve A (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks.  Just realized though that it wouldn't be a problem for me since my request for MOC is not until 2017.


----------



## Yolie912 (Mar 11, 2016)

Does anyone know what kind of renovations?


----------



## mauialoha (Mar 11, 2016)

Yolie912 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of renovations?



New carpeting, furniture,appliances including larger refrigerators in the master suites, paint, bedding.


----------



## NTP66 (Mar 11, 2016)

mauialoha said:


> New carpeting, furniture,appliances including larger refrigerators in the master suites, paint, bedding.



Larger fridges? I've never had an issue with the mini fridge, but that would be a welcome change.


----------



## mauialoha (Mar 11, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> Larger fridges? I've never had an issue with the mini fridge, but that would be a welcome change.



Won't be full size house type fridges but bigger with top door freezer.


----------



## NTP66 (Mar 11, 2016)

Anything over the old size is gravy, to be honest. One of the reasons we didn't consider buying in Napili/Lahaina was because we didn't care that the old units didn't have full kitchens, and now the only thing missing that I would consider to be useful is a cooktop - and I even contemplated just buying a $30 electric burner each time we visited if I really thought I needed one.


----------



## Ezrider (Mar 18, 2016)

Good thought. Our first stop after landing is always Walmart where we buy an inexpensive electric fry pan to cook all of our breakfasts and some lunch and dinner items. On the way out, we give it to our bellman.


----------



## krj9999 (Jun 22, 2016)

From email I received today:

During your stay with us, we will be performing an enhancement project to our Super Pool located in the middle of the Molokai, Lanai, and Maui towers. The project is scheduled to begin on August 15, 2016 and conclude on October 15, 2016. Due to the extent of the project the Lokelani Pool Bar will also be closed as we anticipate noise (loud at times) and dust impacting the surrounding area. The Lahaina Pool and the Napili Pool will remain open during your stay from 6:30 a.m. – 10:00 p.m. daily. The Makai Pool Bar located on the Napili Pool Deck will also be open daily.

 In addition to the pool renovation the Molokai, Lanai, and Maui towers will be under going renovation and the installation of new A/C units and larger refrigerators in each suite. This project is scheduled to begin August 15, 2016 and conclude December 15, 2016. Noise may impact the resort experience between the hours of 8:00 a.m. – 6:00 p.m. daily.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jun 23, 2016)

A few days ago we received an exchange for the first week in October for a one bedroom oceanfront in the old section. Since it matches up with our previous week at Waiohai, is 0F, we've already booked flights, and is toward the end of the renovations, we'll hold on to it unless something really great shows up to retrade. We received the same renovation email today.

It is designated OFTM which I believe is the master of a two bedroom lockoff.  I looked at the charts to try to determine which building to request, but since it is from a two bedroom lock off, should I be looking at two bedroom locations?  We have had ocean view, mountain view and island view in previous visits, and always have received the assigned view, so hope that holds true this time. First time with oceanfront, so any suggestions are welcome. We know high floor is best, but beyond that I need help!  Thanks!


----------



## pspercy (Jun 25, 2016)

In the old building there's a wasted recessed space just inside the front door. I read somewhere that they were going to put something there, can't what tho' !


----------



## jtp1947 (Jun 27, 2016)

pspercy said:


> In the old building there's a wasted recessed space just inside the front door. I read somewhere that they were going to put something there, can't what tho' !


That's where the new full size refrigerator is going to be installed.


----------



## NTP66 (Jun 27, 2016)

Full size, or bigger-than-the-minifridge-size, which was the original rumor? I'm excited about either, personally, because it's the only appliance I care about in the kitchenette.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 27, 2016)

They told us a few weeks ago that they will be putting a 3/4 size refrigerator in the units and they will indeed be taking away part of the closet to accommodate that. That will be a very nice addition.

Mike


----------



## NTP66 (Jun 28, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## pacman (Jun 28, 2016)

mjm1 said:


> They told us a few weeks ago that they will be putting a 3/4 size refrigerator in the units and they will indeed be taking away part of the closet to accommodate that. That will be a very nice addition.
> 
> Mike



Would this include the studio side units?

Gary


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 28, 2016)

pacman said:


> Would this include the studio side units?
> 
> Gary



Hi Gary. No, we were told this larger refrigerator would go in the parlor side and a mini-refrigerator would remain in the studio side. However, my wife noted that the mini-frig in the studio was slightly bigger than the one in the parlor.

Mike


----------



## californiagirl (Jun 29, 2016)

To Ann in CA:  when we owned a 1 bdrm ocean front the best unit we got was 9009 in the Molokai bldg.  Top floor so the ceiling was higher.  Also in that unit there is no divider on the balcony between the bedroom and living room.  It gave it a more spacious feel.  If you are in the 1 bdrm side of a 2 bdrm, you may have a good chance of getting the corner unit, which is fabulous.  

Regarding the bigger refrigerators:  !!!  Even if it's 3/4 size, that's great!  One time our fridge stopped working so they brought up a new one.  When the maintanence guy looked at the original one, he fiddled with it and got it working.  He asked us if we would like to keep it along with the new one.  We said absolutely.  Whenever we've had more than 2 people, the small one is just not enough.  We bring a 1 lb, 1 coil burner that I bought on Amazon.  Also a small, lightweight frying pan.  That way we can have eggs and pancakes on our balcony in our PJs.  Or quesadillas for lunch.  We just don't like to go out for every meal.


----------



## hangloose (Jul 12, 2016)

Just returned from MMO.

Where is the 3/4 fridge being placed?   Is the entryway closet the one they are removing to accommodate?  I assume the fridge wouldn't open into the entryway itself?   Are they still keeping the mini-fridge as well...or removing that in the 1-bedroom section?  Anyone have a photo of the planned updated placement/layout?   I tried to locate a recent MOC newsletter, but couldn't find one.  Not sure if a photo is in the newsletter or not? Doubtful.

Curious.   Is there any chance in future that MMO will actually remove the middle bathroom and put in a larger kitchen?   I bet this is discussed frequently in the MOC board.  While we don't mind the kitchenette, I personally would still prefer a full kitchen vs 3 bathrooms in the 2 bedroom.  Others may prefer more bathrooms.


----------



## NTP66 (Jul 12, 2016)

I have heard in multiple places that the units will now have two fridges - the original mini, and the new one. As for the second bathroom, I'm not sure which I'd prefer. Replacing it with a full kitchen would certainly help increase the units value on the rental market, but I don't see them investing that kind of money.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jul 13, 2016)

californiagirl said:


> To Ann in CA:  when we owned a 1 bdrm ocean front the best unit we got was 9009 in the Molokai bldg.  Top floor so the ceiling was higher.  Also in that unit there is no divider on the balcony between the bedroom and living room.  It gave it a more spacious feel.  If you are in the 1 bdrm side of a 2 bdrm, you may have a good chance of getting the corner unit, which is fabulous.
> 
> Thanks! Sounds like a great location!  As an exchange, we've never managed higher than 5th floor, but one can hope!


----------



## hangloose (Jul 13, 2016)

Karenann said:


> I remember the free laundry facilities at Marriott Maui.  I used then last July, but when I was at KBC last month the machines were coin operated.  Of course, having been to Maui, i did not expect this and went down with all my laundry and no money.  This was the first time I came across coin operated facilities in a Marriott. Not a big deal, but when you are doing laundry on vacation, it is nice not fun to worry about having $2 worth of quarters on hand.



I think KBC's laundry facilities are coin operated perhaps because it is only half timeshare, with the rest of the resort being a paid hotel stay under Marriott Hotels.  Maui Ocean Club is a complete timeshare operated resort.  This would be my guess at least as to the reason why you have to pay at KBC.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 13, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> As for the second bathroom, I'm not sure which I'd prefer....



That third bathroom comes in very handy with all the grandkids.  I say leave it alone...


----------

